

Is This the Cloud OS You Wanted? - twampss
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/is_this_the_cloud_os_you_wanted.php

======
amackera
I'm so sick of people marketing a collection of user-level application being
implemented as web applications as an "Operating System". It's absurd. Even in
this article the author betrays this absurdity by claiming "you can switch
over to Windows or whatever OS may be running". So this machine is actually
running two operating systems? What?!

Also, this isn't even a Cloud OS! This appears to be a user-level program (a
browser) that is just provides linkage to other user-level programs (Google
Docs, etc.). A Cloud OS is (as far as I understand it) some OS that is
specialized to provide _support_ the cloud from the server perspective.

Maybe I'm wrong, I can barely keep up with the buzz words.

